# Drill bit and driver bit storage



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Saturday night thoughts.

I have a million bits and drivers of all sorts and shapes and sizes. For my main ones I use all the time I have a 20" plastic box I take with me. It has a set of drill bits and a set of bit drivers, spade bits, long bell hanger bits, hole saws of all sizes, a few forstner bits, extensions for different ones, etc. Basically anything I might need in a day. My SDS bits I keep with my sds drills. Some other specialty bits I keep in my job specific boxes for that particular job.

But looking for ideas on how to better store and organize these. Still would like to keep everything together so when I grab my box I know I have whatever I might need. But would like to be more organized, especially the little bit drivers. I've been switching over to the ridgid stacking boxes and the stanley sortmaster storage cases. But open to any good suggestions.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been using a T-STAK-I for my drill/driver and I just keep the essentials in the attic hatch. Very pleased with this setup. I don't use hole saws very often, so I just bring the set if the job needs it. I keep my long bits with sawsall which is usually with me.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My box is 7x16 and I park it on the job site, then I always have every bit, driver, or tool I need.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Only carry what you need. I stopped carry ever buy in a case. I just switched to Bad Dog bits so most of my bits stay in my truck. But prior to that I had a small set of brad, decent set of black oxide and a few paddle. I've done a lot of changes to make my boxes and bags more efficient and less bulky and heavy. I'll snap a pic of my setup in the next couple of days.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> My box is 7x16 and I park it on the job site, then I always have every bit, driver, or tool I need.


Right but how do you organize and store them all?



TNTSERVICES said:


> Only carry what you need. I stopped carry ever buy in a case. I just switched to Bad Dog bits so most of my bits stay in my truck. But prior to that I had a small set of brad, decent set of black oxide and a few paddle. I've done a lot of changes to make my boxes and bags more efficient and less bulky and heavy. I'll snap a pic of my setup in the next couple of days.


I try to bring just what I need but there's always that time when you need the one type of bit you didn't bring. Just the way my days go sometimes.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

This holds 2 drills, 2 impacts, and a charger. Spade and concrete bits are stored below the foam.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I keep the my most commonly used bits with my drill in a systainer. With a drill bit index.

Sds stay in the hammer drill case.

I carry backups/tile bits/plug cutters/e.t.c. in a mini systainer. I very rarely need to access these.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mini Systainer is what I am using along with 2 Plano larger organizers for new, unopened bits. Once a package gets opened, it goes into the systainer and the package gets put on the shopping list.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Funny how almost all of us store the SDS in their own case. I find people treat their SDS better than their regular drills.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> Funny how almost all of us store the SDS in their own case. I find people treat their SDS better than their regular drills.


$$$

When an SDS bit can cost 10x's what a black oxide bit costs why would you?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> Funny how almost all of us store the SDS in their own case. I find people treat their SDS better than their regular drills.


Yep, I have a larger Bosch and huge Dewalt SDS. Each of them along with the bits are kept in original case and go in the case immediately after use! They are too damn expensive and useful to not protect. After a job where they get dirty, like demo, I blow out the motor area and use clorox wipes to clean outside. Irrates my guys when I have them clean the tools but I pay too much money for tools to just neglect them!


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Spencer said:


> This holds 2 drills, 2 impacts, and a charger. Spade and concrete bits are stored below the foam.


That's nice. I really like the magnets to hold bits and other things like extensions and whatnot. I may try and do something like that with my ridgid cases like that for my milwaukee drill and driver. I just got the milwaukee set and the case is nice but there is no room for any other storage of bits. My last drill kit I put in a soft tool bag and just put my bit cases in the bag and loose bits ended up in the bottom of the bag.

Anyone know a source for magnet strips like that I could attach to my ridgid box lid?



madmax718 said:


> Funny how almost all of us store the SDS in their own case. I find people treat their SDS better than their regular drills.


I try to keep my SDS bits with my SDS drills. For the last job I did it had a lot of block walls and concrete so I had a bunch of holes to drill for various things. First I had to pick up a long SDS plus bit since my longest one was maybe 12-12" and it wasn't long enough. So picked up a 7/8" bit about 20" long. Then I needed a bigger diameter bit for some other holes so eneded up getting a SDS max 1 1/2" 21" long bit. These add up real fast. I won't use them too often so as long as I take care of them they should last me a long time. I've even thought about making up some PVC tubes with caps on one end to store the bigger more expensive bits in. My SDS bits don't come in cases and I just keep them in the case with the SDS plus or SDS max drills so they can bang around. Don't think it will hurt the tips but you never know.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

platinumLLC said:


> That's nice. I really like the magnets to hold bits and other things like extensions and whatnot. I may try and do something like that with my ridgid cases like that for my milwaukee drill and driver. I just got the milwaukee set and the case is nice but there is no room for any other storage of bits. My last drill kit I put in a soft tool bag and just put my bit cases in the bag and loose bits ended up in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Anyone know a source for magnet strips like that I could attach to my ridgid box lid?
> 
> ...




http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tba-meeting-tool-buyers-anonymous-6536/index396/

Check out post #7908. Spencer quoted me and the link to the magnets is in my post.

Also scroll down and he explains how he attached them.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I finally got around to trying to putting together a ridgid "systaner" type tool boxes with my M18 drill and driver and bits but it's too small to hold much more then the drill and driver and charger. I think for now I'm just going to try and set up the ridgid box for just drill bits and driver bits. Right now I carry a small plastic box full of them. I'll get some foam and some magnetic strips like shown above and see what I can come up with. I'll keep the M18 kit in the case it came in and just keep some basic bits in with it. Then when needed just grab both cases and have everything I need. 

I'm still planning on picking up an M12 kit in the near future so maybe it will be small enough to set up a ridgid box with the M12 kit and a good variety of bits.

I tried uploading a picture but it said it failed.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I just keep all my bits in a bag with all the little cases labeled with a sharpie. SDS bits in an old small metal tool box and drill bits in my toolbox designated for just about everything that fits in a drill. After twenty+ years this is the only magic I've found.


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

Spencer said:


> This holds 2 drills, 2 impacts, and a charger. Spade and concrete bits are stored below the foam.


That is a really nice setup you got there:thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> $$$
> 
> When an SDS bit can cost 10x's what a black oxide bit costs why would you?


Becasue black oxide are delicate bits with sharpened edges, SDS can take massive amounts of abuse.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Becasue black oxide are delicate bits with sharpened edges, SDS can take massive amounts of abuse.


It's obvious what I meant. I put the $$$ on why you would protect your SDS over black oxide and I'm will aware of the differences. In my post would should have been wouldn't. Otherwise the reference to $$$ doesn't make sense.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

What about guys that throw all the expensive carbide router bitsin the botton of a box.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

m1911 said:


> What about guys that throw all the expensive carbide router bitsin the botton of a box.


Most of the guys I see that just throw router bits in a box are the guys that buy the 3 dollar router bits. Those of us that spend money on decent its tend to take care of them. Router bits is another thing I want to get organized. Right now I just have them in the cases they came in and in a toolbox. I'm going to try and put a palm router and my bits in one of my ridgid stacking boxes. Have also thought about doing a bigger ridgid box with my PC routers and all the accessories and bits but think that would get to be too many things and end up a mess. Most of my portable work can be done with a palm router, just quick edge details.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

One of these days I'm gonna get organized and put these and a few dozen other loose router bits I have lying around in a proper Systainer!:blink:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have the systainer router bit box and love it. Seriously a great box.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Been using one of the attached husky boxes for my drills and drivers and all the various bits.

Tools go in the bottom bits in the top.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.22-inch-cantilver--pro-tool-box.1000709867.html


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

SectorSecurity said:


> Been using one of the attached husky boxes for my drills and drivers and all the various bits.
> 
> Tools go in the bottom bits in the top.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.22-inch-cantilver--pro-tool-box.1000709867.html


so each bits bounces around in it's own little compartment ? where is the router ,same box?


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

m1911 said:


> One of these days I'm gonna get organized and put these and a few dozen other loose router bits I have lying around in a proper Systainer!:blink:


nice -and you have an 1 1/2" round over .nice bit .takes a real router to handle that guy .


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Drill and driver bits are all in the tool chest in the trailer. Shop has another selection near the drill press. 

Hole saws, mandrels, forstner bits and diamond hole saws in one drawer.

One Milwaukee case has split point drill bits, one has driver bits and extension. The grey case has brad points, the Makita is a counter sink/quick flip set. The rigid case has some self pulling mini auger bits. Free floating are spring loaded bits for adjustable shelving holes on site, concrete bits for tap cons and some tile bits.

Long auger bits are in another drawer.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

JFM constr said:


> so each bits bounces around in it's own little compartment ? where is the router ,same box?


I have no use for a router so no router bits.

And yes the rest of the bits just bounce around in the top never been a problem.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have no use for a router so no router bits.
> 
> And yes the rest of the bits just bounce around in the top never been a problem.


oops ,thought i read routerbits .


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JFM constr said:


> nice -and you have an 1 1/2" round over .nice bit .takes a real router to handle that guy .


I've got a big dewalt pluge router, but the big bits don't get used free hand often, and even then, multiple passes.:blink:


----------

